# Angelfish frys die just before free swimming



## Niyazalain (Apr 10, 2020)

Its the fourth attempt Im failing. Nobody could help me. I raise fish artificially as parents eat their fry. I place breeding slate to a rearing tank using same water in the breeding tank, with Methalyne blue and aeration. Water is changed 50% everyday (prime conditioned aged water). And hobbysts in some of the other fish forums said it might be due to ammonia spike. How come there will be ammonia spike when I change 50% twice a day. Ph is 7.5 and TDS is 140 to 150 PPM. Earlier i never faced this issue.


----------



## dcn (Oct 22, 2017)

Changing water too much, too often; isnt a good thing.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Are there any other fish besides the parents in the tank? is so, that would explain why the parents eat them. try this, it worked for me. they dont like to be seen so I always just blocked off three sides with paper. i left a light on, i stayed away except to feed, I did as little to the water as possible. i always had great luck raising them with the parents. i even made sure they couldnt see fish in the other tanks..lol. maybe give the parents a few more tries to do it right. they will reproduce often and will have up to 100babies . but if you want to do it artificially I cant help. also they eat the parents slime. either way good luck and let us know if you have success. you will see them pick places clean when getting ready to lay so at that time fix up their tank. also they move the eggs from place to place which is hard to do if hand raising them


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Here's the expert sources ... great company too. Angel Plus in the US.

https://angelsplus.com/pages/how-to-breed-angelfish

They also have the specialized equipment to support their expertise.


----------

